# ISPconfig2 Wechsel zu 3



## Maartin (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
wir haben seit einiger Zeit die 2er Version für die Emailverwaltung im Einsatz. Mit der Software selbst sind wir super zufrieden, allerdings was die Bedieneroberfläche anbelangt, kamen schon mal genervte Kundenkommentare...
Ich suche nun eine Demoversion oder zumindest Screenshots von der aktuellen 3er Version. Wer kann mir da mal weiterhelfen? 
Hat einer von euch Rückmeldungen von Kunden erhalten, was die Emailverwaltung anbelangt?

Danke

Martin


----------



## planet_fox (17. Mai 2009)

> allerdings was die Bedieneroberfläche anbelangt, kamen schon mal genervte Kundenkommentare...


Darüber lässt sich streiten, schau mal ins howto der isp3 debian installation.



> Ich suche nun eine Demoversion oder zumindest Screenshots von der aktuellen 3er Version


Demos gibts aktuell nichts das ich wüsste.



> Wer kann mir da mal weiterhelfen?


bei was?



> Hat einer von euch Rückmeldungen von Kunden erhalten, was die Emailverwaltung anbelangt?


also ich finde die möglichkeiten im email bereich ein meilenstein im vergleich zu ispconfig2 ist


----------



## Quest (17. Mai 2009)

Also meine Kunden sind mit ISP3 alle zufrieden. Kommen alle gut zurecht.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Um die 3er auszutesten würde ich dir den Download der VMWare-Applikation von der Homepage empfehlen. Da kannst du alles in Ruhe testen.


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2009)

Habe gerade das Anlegen von neuen Email Accounts einer nicht IT Mitarbeiterin erklärt, hat auf Anhieb geklappt.


----------

